# HP Pavilion Motherboard



## cricri29 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi,
I have my computer for less than two years and last Friday it wouldn't work any more, giving me a "no signal" message. I took it for diagnostic and they called me back from the service to say that it is the motherboard that needs to be changed. Now, the price of this piece at HP is 333 Canadian dollars and if I have to pay on top of that taxes and installation, it will not be fixed before 500$ are spent. Does anyone have an idea if I can get a refurbished (but working) motherboard, or if any other company manufactures these items for less? or should I just forget about my desktop, which is less than two years of age? 
Any suggestion to help is most welcomed!! 
Renee:upset:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you have the model number of the computer? Any specs of the sort?


----------



## cricri29 (Oct 3, 2006)

the model is HP Pavilion A700N, I have contacted HP and they told me that the motherboard of this model is also called kelut - GL6E and a serial number or article number DW236-69001.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The kelut-GL6E is manufactured by Asus for HP/Compaq. The Asus model number is A7V8X-LA. You could probably find this on eBay.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=A7V8X-LA


----------



## cricri29 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you very much, but are you sure it's the same article?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&docname=c00069442


----------



## cricri29 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you very much, I'll try to find it on ebay.


----------

